# Bass fishing



## Ruckel15 (Aug 13, 2019)

Im new here in the Pensacola area. I’m fairly new to bass fishing as well I’ve mainly fished trout and salmon up in Alaska and Wyoming where I grew up. I’m trying to get into bass fishing and was wondering where any good spots would be around here?


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

if you have a boat, Yellow River and Escambia River


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Friends don’t let Friends Bass Fish


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I grew up bass fishing in North Carolina, lived for it, loved it for 30+ years. I am likely to get flamed for saying it, but the bass fishing here can be fun in a way, but it's not what most bass anglers would call 'bass fishing' in the classic sense. In this immediate area, the bass are generally smaller in size, probably due to competition with other predatory species like redfish, trout, ladyfish, stripers, etc... my point is, don't form your opinion on what bass fishing is like in other parts of the state or country on what you find here, just sayin. This area is kinda unique in a lot of ways with the tannic water rivers like Perdido and Blackwater, or the slow flowing stained Escambia River being your main freshwater flows. There are small lakes around like Hurricane, Bear, Karrick, and a few others but it can be tough at times.

Being a bass fishing enthusiast from way back, it's hard for me to admit it, but honestly chasing redfish has made me nearly forget about largemouth. Using a lot of the same tackle, I have found I really love catching reds as much or more than the largemouth, given the style of fishing that is available for largemouth here. I miss my reservoir bass fishing that I grew up with, but for this area, don't dismiss the redfishing. Again, just sayin. :whistling:

That being said, if you want to chase bass, they are around. The rivers can be good, takes a bit of time to learn, but diligence will eventually pay off. Do some searches on the forum for bass and look at posts from different times of year to get some ideas. Right now I have been finding them by accident while chasing redfish around grass beds at the river mouths. Look for bait or movement around coontail grass and reed grass edges in the river mouths and throw weedless / topwater baits, you may score. 

Hunt and poke around the forums, search for posts from jcoss15 and auguy7777 among many others, you can learn a lot.


----------



## Ruckel15 (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you so much man. I’ll definitely do that. And I caught a few reds here today so I ain’t complaining. Appreciate all the advice


----------

